# My Ideal Physique For Sure!!!!



## dav1dg90 (Dec 25, 2011)

This dude is just all around SICK!!!! If I ever look half as good as him when I compete I'll be one happy MOFO!!


----------



## dav1dg90 (Dec 25, 2011)

Some more...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 25, 2011)

Shawn Ray....freaking 8-pack 






Mark Dougdale has my "ideal" physique...no homo shit either.


----------



## TGB1987 (Dec 25, 2011)

Shawn Ray had amazing Aesthetics.   Great all around physique.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Dec 25, 2011)

Yes indeeed!!! Mark Dougdale is pretty bad ass to bro. I can only wish LOL.


----------



## rc771 (Dec 26, 2011)

Shawn Ray is completely awesome.

I prefer his look even over arnold...

too bad he never got the kind of recognition he deserved


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 26, 2011)

Me its Antioine Vallant


----------



## vancouver (Dec 26, 2011)

Better.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Dec 26, 2011)

*Wow!*

These guys really give us something to aspire towards.
Hell I get exited when I see a new little ripple or can do a few extra reps.
I get compliments in the gym some times and I just think to myself. If they only knew.


----------



## rc771 (Dec 26, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Me its Antioine Vallant



that guy looks pretty fucken sick


----------



## machinist9 (Dec 26, 2011)

I always thought Kevin levrone was bad aas!


----------



## Calves of Steel (Dec 26, 2011)

Always was a fan of matarazzo's physique


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 27, 2011)

Frank Mcgrath:






Josh Hyaduck:


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Dec 27, 2011)

You cant have an Ideal Physic thread without Levrone!!


----------



## Jrluz14 (Dec 27, 2011)

For me it's Frank McGrath:


----------



## .V. (Dec 27, 2011)

Not my idea of the ideal physique at all...but from a BBing perspective...yeah, quite impressive.


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 27, 2011)

Twwwhaaaat!?  No Flex?






YouTube Video


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 27, 2011)

rc771 said:


> that guy looks pretty fucken sick



Yup and only 24. 
Here's hoping i am that size at that age !


----------



## dav1dg90 (Dec 27, 2011)

Bad ass phsiques all around here now LOL!!!! These dudes for sure should have went down as greats. I would say imo all these guys on this thread look better than any other bodybuilder as of right now and deff better then most of back in the day. But it goes to show what you have to do to make it big in this sport.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 27, 2011)

This guy is sick! I am taking him to win the Arnold this year.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Dec 27, 2011)

.V. said:


> Not my idea of the ideal physique at all...but from a BBing perspective...yeah, quite impressive.


 
??? Anyone of these guys posted on this thread are truely amazing people and one of a kind physique, competing or not. If I was gifted with any of these physiques I would truely die a happy man.


----------



## rc771 (Dec 27, 2011)

^^^ evan centopani is definitely one of my favorites

Although I liked his physique better when he was a little smaller... now he is a monster like the rest of them...


----------



## dav1dg90 (Dec 27, 2011)

rc771 said:


> ^^^ evan centopani is definitely one of my favorites
> 
> Although I liked his physique better when he was a little smaller... now he is a monster like the rest of them...


 
I hear ya and that happens to most in the end becuase of what this spot demands of us. I would say 90% of BBers looked better when they were smaller and younger, but hey it's what they have to do to make it and win!!


----------



## Calves of Steel (Dec 27, 2011)

rc771 said:


> ^^^ evan centopani is definitely one of my favorites
> 
> Although I liked his physique better when he was a little smaller... now he is a monster like the rest of them...



I saw him in public a few days ago. He's lookin a lot smaller. Last time I had seen him was years ago at a gym and he looked like one of those myostatin cows. Muscles spilling over everywhere. At that time he was the biggest person I had seen by far. I think he's taking it easy this year.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Dec 27, 2011)

Mark Dugdale looks fuckin great in that pic. I just saw his stats and hes only 5'6, good proportions


----------



## BigBird (Dec 27, 2011)

Guess I'm a weirdo but I like the Arnold look.  To each his own.  Not too vascular but vascular enough.  Holy effing pecs and bicep peak.  Can't say I like his 70s harido though.  haha.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Dec 27, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Guess I'm a weirdo but I like the Arnold look. To each his own. Not too vascular but vascular enough. Holy effing pecs and bicep peak. Can't say I like his 70s harido though. haha.


 
There is deff nothing wrong with Arnold's physique, but there are way better imo in his time and after. Arnold was a great and you can't ever take that away from him, but what about the other guys who looked better but never got the attention they deserved becuase they were not into the main stream and what not.


----------



## patricio (Dec 27, 2011)

Lets not  forget Flex Wheeler


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 27, 2011)

Zane was the bodybuilder who sparked my interest into the sport over 10 years ago....

Check out classicbodybuilders.com. They have BUNCH of bodybuilders from yesteryear on there  





http://www.classicbodybuilders.com/bodybuilder/frankzane/frankzane6.jpg


----------



## Jrluz14 (Dec 27, 2011)

I would kill to look like McGrath. He's more of the old school physique with his smaller waist, he has a serious V going on. I hope to see him more in competitions now that his life is back together.


----------



## .V. (Dec 27, 2011)

dav1dg90 said:


> ??? Anyone of these guys posted on this thread are truely amazing people and one of a kind physique, competing or not. If I was gifted with any of these physiques I would truely die a happy man.



*Absolutely...each of them is amazing.  I personally just do not like that look of being that big.*  Never did.  And each of them deserves recognition and great admiration for what they've accomplished.  Hell anyone who's built half the physique of any of them is amazing.

If it were even possible for me to build that kind of physique...I would not want it.  I'm a fitness guy and a triathlete, not a bodybuilder so my idea of an ideal physique is going to be different from most on a BBing board... however, since I do use some of the principals of BBing in my own training, and since some of my clients want to be bigger, I'm familiar with it...and their goals are my job... so here I am.  

The problem for me is...in summer no shirt weather... I've got to look like a *MUUUUUCH* smaller version of that (I've got the smaller part down pat...just not the muscular  )... and my triathlon training requires a higher body fat percentage so that I've got fat to burn to keep out of catabolism... So I get to fatten up and bulk a little in winter but come spring I've got to get shredded to "look the part" for a fitness guy...and keep that look until fall.  So my opportunities for gains even to the physique that I personally consider ideal are limited.


----------



## .V. (Dec 27, 2011)

djlance said:


> Zane was the bodybuilder who sparked my interest into the sport over 10 years ago....
> 
> Check out classicbodybuilders.com. They have BUNCH of bodybuilders from yesteryear on there
> 
> ...



Now THAT guy is much closer to my idea of the ideal physique.  He was always one of my favorites.  And go even further back in time to the earlier days of BBing... that's the look I like.  Much better than the monsters of today.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Dec 27, 2011)

.V. said:


> *Absolutely...each of them is amazing. I personally just do not like that look of being that big.* Never did. And each of them deserves recognition and great admiration for what they've accomplished. Hell anyone who's built half the physique of any of them is amazing.
> 
> If it were even possible for me to build that kind of physique...I would not want it. I'm a fitness guy and a triathlete, not a bodybuilder so my idea of an ideal physique is going to be different from most on a BBing board... however, since I do use some of the principals of BBing in my own training, and since some of my clients want to be bigger, I'm familiar with it...and their goals are my job... so here I am.
> 
> The problem for me is...in summer no shirt weather... I've got to look like a *MUUUUUCH* smaller version of that (I've got the smaller part down pat...just not the muscular  )... and my triathlon training requires a higher body fat percentage so that I've got fat to burn to keep out of catabolism... So I get to fatten up and bulk a little in winter but come spring I've got to get shredded to "look the part" for a fitness guy...and keep that look until fall. So my opportunities for gains even to the physique that I personally consider ideal are limited.


 
Ok I see where you coming from now LOL. Good shit by the way bro, doing a triathlon is no joke and takes ALOT. Keep up the good work and I hope you achieve all you can.


----------



## IronPotato (Dec 27, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Me its Antioine Vallant


 


Digitalash said:


> Frank Mcgrath:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


MrSaturatedFat said:


> You cant have an Ideal Physic thread without Levrone!!


 


my 3 favorite  of all time...even past arnold,jay,etc etc...

raelly powerfull but still has a human element so to speak,not huge midsection but still muscular,etc..

good pics.


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Dec 27, 2011)

For me its


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Dec 27, 2011)

Not as muscular or defined as the modern beasts but structurally ideal in my opinion.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 27, 2011)

Here is another of Josh....solid


----------



## dav1dg90 (Dec 27, 2011)

djlance said:


> Here is another of Josh....solid


 
Theres THAT look LOL!!! I want the huge but ripped to shreds look. I am not into the BodyBuilders of today as much as the golden era. I am in no way taking anything away from the guys such as Ronnie Coleman, Jay Cutler, Branch Warren, etc, but imo the big ass bellys and just thier look is not what I am looking for. I would like to be able to do a vacuum pose LOL, as those guys could never since their damn organs are pushing out their stomache so bad.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 27, 2011)

You mean you do not want to look like this? I mean, look at that distention 
_No hate towards Ronnie and Jay either! _





YouTube Video


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Dec 27, 2011)

Lol even their innards are huge haha.  Makes me think of Kai, he's got that going on too.  Is that a results Of hgh creating new organ cells or is it related to AAS?


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 27, 2011)

EATSCHILDREN said:


> Lol even their innards are huge haha.  Makes me think of Kai, he's got that going on too.  Is that a results Of hgh creating new organ cells or is it related to AAS?



Probably both plus 10000 calories a day.


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 27, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Frank Mcgrath:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is what I dream of


----------



## cottonmouth (Dec 27, 2011)

Tom Platz's Legs with Dorian Yates' overall body and size would be pretty ideal for me! lol


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 27, 2011)

Platz's legs were untouchable. Being a bike rider/runner, I'd kill to have legs like that


----------



## bb1129 (Dec 27, 2011)

Levrone!


----------



## Calves of Steel (Dec 27, 2011)

LOL @ ronnie loving the rub down.


----------



## BigBird (Dec 31, 2011)

McGrath most certainly has a physique any gym rat would appreciate.


----------



## Ted Shred (Dec 31, 2011)

Now that's cut!


----------

